# Woodstove Recommendations?



## 802climber (Sep 6, 2010)

We are looking to buy a woodstove to heat a 2 story farmhouse in south central Wisconsin. The house is about 1200 sq. ft. (give or take) and also has a small stone basement with a good oil furnace. We will keep the oil furnace on all winter at the minimum temperature possible for the plumbing (40-45?) but are hoping to use as little oil as possible. The woodstove will hopefully be installed on the main story in the middle of the house and the stovepipe run straight up through our upstairs bedroom and out the roof. An outdoor wood burner is not an option right now because of cost and because we want a woodstove in the house.

Looking for recommendations for size, type, and brand. Prefer regionally available stove. Also interested in finding a good knowledgeable stove shop in the general area.


----------



## USMC0802 (Sep 6, 2010)

Depends on what you want it to look like...do you like the cast iron stoves? Stoves with colored enamel finish? Soapstone?

Just about every stove maker has something that will easily heat that size space.

Find yourself a knowledgeable dealer and see what's available for the space you want to heat. I always hear the recommendation to get a stove that's quite a bit bigger than the space you want to heat. In other words, if you want to heat 1200 sq ft, don't get a stove that's maxed at 1200.

How much bigger than that you go will depend on how well insulated your house is and how drafty your doors and windows are.

My wife and I got a Hearthstone Mansfield this summer because the stove is a very visible structure on the first floor with a very open floor plan, so we (she) wanted something a little nicer to look at than a black cast iron or steel stove with some shiny trim bits.

Soapstone might be something you want to consider as these stoves (from what I've read, as mine is brand new) perform best when you light a fire in them in when it gets cold and you keep them running warm to hot until Spring. 

http://woodheat.org/ is a good resource as is the ********** forum.

Here are a couple pictures from last night when I burned the first of 3 break-in fires.
http://arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2432655&postcount=9

The stove is actually more of a blue/gray look but the flash and lighting made it look more green than it really is.


----------



## 802climber (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
Yes I need to find a knowledgeable dealer in the area. We prefer the traditional cast iron type look. Have used several older style cast iron stoves in other places, now we are looking more at a highly efficient "airtight" type stove while still keeping the traditional look and feel.


----------



## USMC0802 (Sep 6, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Yes I need to find a knowledgeable dealer in the area. We prefer the traditional cast iron type look. Have used several older style cast iron stoves in other places, now we are looking more at a highly efficient "airtight" type stove while still keeping the traditional look and feel.



The dealer we bought from showed us a couple different cast options:
Hearthstone Shelburne
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/wood-stoves/stove-details?product_id=11

Hearthstone Bennington
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/wood-stoves/stove-details?product_id=10

Vermont Castings Dutchwest:
http://www.vermontcastings.com/products.asp?model=dutchwest_cat

I think we looked at the Encore as well. It has a cooking surface.
http://www.vermontcastings.com/products.asp?model=encore

They also had BlazeKing and Enerzone.

I think as long as you get enough stove for your house to be the primary heat source, which I think is what I read you wanted to do, you'll be happy. There are "classic" looking cast stoves and there are models that look more industrial as well.

We went with a non-catalytic converter stove. You'll have to read about that because I don't know enough about the differences.


----------



## superwd6 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you want a retirement job, good looks and not much heat go with the Vermont Castings. I used to work for a dealer, Cast iron is for bulldozers not heat transfer. I still have my Dutchwest sitting empty and my sweet E-Classic 2300 in the yard


----------



## USMC0802 (Sep 6, 2010)

superwd6 said:


> If you want a retirement job, good looks and not much heat go with the Vermont Castings. I used to work for a dealer, Cast iron is for bulldozers not heat transfer. I still have my Dutchwest sitting empty and my sweet E-Classic 2300 in the yard



We had a cast iron stove before, but it was leaky, cracked, couldn't keep a fire in it overnight even if we shut down everything. It burned really hot, but as quick as it got hot, it cooled off quickly then, too. 

I'm hoping I don't have the same issue with this new stove.

What stove or type are you using?


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 6, 2010)

We have a Pacific Energy Summit.

Using it to heat approx. 2500 sq. ft. not including the basement where the stove is located.

We have gone through approx. 25 gallons of fuel oil per year for the two years we have used the stove.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm heating 1200 feet with a mid-side Jotul, and love it.


----------



## roundhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Anything Lopi makes will put out good heat, we've used ours as a primary heat source for 10+ years, not as pretty as the vermont Castings though.


----------



## highmark1 (Sep 7, 2010)

2nd for Lopi. I have heated 1000sf with Lopi Endeavor with their blower for 10 years as primary heat. It is almost too much stove for my space. It has a classic stove look imo not the ornate frilly look of a vermont(not knocking it just dont like the looks). With good hardwood and the air cut down at night it should last all night. I make it to about 3:30-4:00 am with crappy dirty burning pine from about 10:00pm. Good luck


----------



## USMC0802 (Sep 7, 2010)

I like the look of the Jotul stoves, but I never saw or heard of them before we bought our stove. Never heard of Lopi before reading here, either.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2010)

USMC0802 said:


> I like the look of the Jotul stoves, but I never saw or heard of them before we bought our stove. Never heard of Lopi before reading here, either.



I've known about Jotul for 30+ years, my in-laws bought one in the 1970s. Believe it's one of the oldest stove companies around. Never heard of Lopi?

I've had the Jotul for 3 years now, *great stove*! We had a Vermont Casting Acclaim for 10 years and was a good stove, just more difficult to opperate and a bit large for our house. Had a small Waterford before that, very good stove that is still going in my shop.

The soap stone stoves are very good also, never had one but know people that have and they like them.

I've been heating with cast iron stoves since 1979 with no regrets. A high quality air-tight cast iron stove will do ya good


----------



## USMC0802 (Sep 7, 2010)

sunfish said:


> I've known about Jotul for 30+ years, my in-laws bought one in the 1970s. Believe it's one of the oldest stove companies around. Never heard of Lopi?
> 
> I've had the Jotul for 3 years now, *great stove*! We had a Vermont Casting Acclaim for 10 years and was a good stove, just more difficult to opperate and a bit large for our house. Had a small Waterford before that, very good stove that is still going in my shop.
> 
> ...



My folks had one when we lived in Maryland, but I was too young to be involved in at all. When we lived in Minnesota, I remember going to the woods with my dad and "helping" as well as helping stack and carry wood in the house, but again, never got to play with the stove. I remember them both being cast iron, but not the make or model. Didn't have a wood stove from April 1994 until we bought our house in August 2009, but I didn't move in until December. The house had an old cast iron stove, but there was nothing on it to indicate the brand.

Coming up on 28 years old, I had never bought a stove before this summer and my shopping consisted of calling a few different dealers and looking at the manufacturers' websites based on what we saw in the dealers' showrooms. The three dealers I called all had some different stuff, but none of them had Jotul or Lopi.


----------



## Richard_ (Sep 7, 2010)

I love my Pacific Energy wood stove , and plan on buying another for my girlfriends house , if you like the Lopi look at Avalon , same company just not as fancy , the nice thing about Pacific Energy, bigger box and it comes with a fan , oh and its not nearly as expensive as Lopi

http://www.pacificenergy.net/


----------



## roundhouse (Sep 7, 2010)

USMC0802 said:


> I like the look of the Jotul stoves, but I never saw or heard of them before we bought our stove. Never heard of Lopi before reading here, either.



We bought one because it was ONLY one that is rated to go in a prefab fireplace, and would physically fit in it.


Hopefully next summer I will be able to remodel and make the exterior chinmey chase a part of the inside of the house and install a larger free standing stove,


----------



## goanin (Sep 8, 2010)

*Here's our wood stove:*

We bought it this summer. So we haven't used it yet. It's said to be the best one in our area. 'Harmony 3':

http://www.stovesonline.co.uk/wood_burning_stoves/Harmony-3-Classic-stove.html

What do you think?


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 8, 2010)

dieseldirt for some more excellent stove advice check out this place http://www.**********/econtent/index.php/forums/viewforum/2/

btw we have a Quada Fire 4300 but imo it's small for our ancient country house.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 8, 2010)

sunfish said:


> I'm heating 1200 feet with a mid-side Jotul, and love it.



We have two Jotul Oslo stoves in a large (6000 sq. ft) three story Victorian reproduction with two open stairways. Except for really cold periods, we only run one of the stoves. The stoves are very attactive IMHO and easily hold a fire overnight. Run the oil heat in the master bedroom zone as back-up mainly because my wife doesn't like anything below 70, although we have now cut a vent from the first floor over where one of the stoves is located to allow warm air directly into the bedroom and that should help get the heat to were it is useful. Last January the oil heat was out for over 36 hours and temp was between -5 and +10 F. and the entire house was still very comfortable. Jotuls are somewhat expensive, but well worth the money.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 8, 2010)

Hugenpoet said:


> We have two Jotul Oslo stoves in a large (6000 sq. ft) three story Victorian reproduction with two open stairways. Except for really cold periods, we only run one of the stoves. The stoves are very attactive IMHO and easily hold a fire overnight. Run the oil heat in the master bedroom zone as back-up mainly because my wife doesn't like anything below 70, although we have now cut a vent from the first floor over where one of the stoves is located to allow warm air directly into the bedroom and that should help get the heat to were it is useful. Last January the oil heat was out for over 36 hours and temp was between -5 and +10 F. and the entire house was still very comfortable. Jotuls are somewhat expensive, but well worth the money.



Yep, they are great stoves! We have the F118CB, the old original style they brought back and updated. Have to run it kind of low, or it'll run us out of the house  Very easy on wood also...


----------



## Upidstay (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Regency 3100. Very happy with it. Burns efficiently, looks nice, easy to maintain. I bought the store floor model. Came with a blower (which I like alot) an ash drawer (which is AWESOME) and some fancy brass feet (whch I could not care less about). I also saved almost $1200 by buying the floor model (which I like the best). Good size firebox, will go almost all night when packed full. As with all things, a product is only as good as the dealer support you can expect from the outfit you buy from. I passed on another brand of stove because I had not heard anything good about that particular dealer. I had them deliver and install, tossed the kid a $20 and a cup of coffee for his troubles, and got double walled stainless steel pipe instead of the standard single wall. Apparently it's alot better, I'm no expert. If you have a Regency dealer around you, I highly recomend this stove.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 8, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Yep, they are great stoves! We have the F118CB, the old original style they brought back and updated. Have to run it kind of low, or it'll run us out of the house  Very easy on wood also...



The F118 is a great stove. Very similar in style to my first true wood burner, a Lange 6302, except of course that the F118 is super efficient. I would have bought a couple of F118 except my wife wanted to be able to look at the burning fire.


----------



## roundhouse (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, didnt think about that, the ash drawer saves a lot of work.
And you can empty the ashes without waiting for the fire to burn out and the stove to cool down and get dust everywhere in your house when you scoop the ashes out..


----------



## sunfish (Sep 8, 2010)

Hugenpoet said:


> The F118 is a great stove. Very similar in style to my first true wood burner, a Lange 6302, except of course that the F118 is super efficient. I would have bought a couple of F118 except my wife wanted to be able to look at the burning fire.



Our F118 has the glass in the door but it's small. Still can see the fire good and stays very clean all the time. I almost bought a different (sidewise) model with big glass front, but the F118 takes 24" wood, and I love the old world look. This is the 5th stove we've had in 30 years and by far the most efficient. Will keep this one a looooong time 

The Oslo is a great stove also!


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 8, 2010)

Hugenpoet said:


> We have two Jotul Oslo stoves in a large (6000 sq. ft) ....The stoves are very attactive IMHO and easily hold a fire overnight. .....Jotuls are somewhat expensive, but well worth the money.



 I love mine in a 2,500 sq. ft Victorian in Maryland. My wife likes the front glass.


----------



## rider93hawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Had the PE Summit pedestal in our old house and stinking loved it. Big one rated for 3000 sq. ft. New place is much smaller so it would of been over kill to move it out here. Now we have a Quadra-Fire pedestal rated for 1900 sq. ft. I have to say what they claim about the Quadra-Fire is pretty much true as it is a light it and forget about it easy start. The only reason we didn't get a smaller PE is because I am all about finding a deal. Very lightly used Q-F set us back $600 and came with an iron floor.


----------



## Steve K (Sep 9, 2010)

12 years now on my Lopi Answer with no problems at all. Heats my 1350 sqft home really nice. Last winter we had -22 F and it kept us toasty. Before I moved here I had a Lopi Endeavour that was equally as nice, just a bit bigger. Good solid stoves IMHO.


----------



## aspen jack (Sep 15, 2010)

we are in our 3rd year with a harmon oakwood stove. we love our stove.
Last year we lost power for 8days and survived very nicely. We used our stove for heat&cooking,and had a great time.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Sep 15, 2010)

Where in South Central WI are you? I'm in Madison and purchased my Hearthstone insert (LOVE IT!) from Top Hat in Madison. They've got a second showroom in Baraboo, which is where their main warehouse is located. 

Decent guys to work with - they were happy to let me buy and do the install on my own but I had a lot of things worked out before I talked to them so they knew I wasn't going to burn my house down. 

Top Hat may be a bit on the pricey side so look around. 

I don't know what you are looking for as far as aesthetics - maybe you want to hook a wood burning furnace into the ductwork. In that case, there are several Daka (sp?) units for sale on the Madison Craigslist on occasion. I don't know if they are worth the sweat to move and install them but if you can get them at a discount, what the hey, ya know der Eh!? (sorry, cheesehead accent coming through)

Is your oil burner a forced air system? Gravity? Or is it steam/hot water heat? There are ways of augmenting all of it.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 16, 2010)

Buying a wood stove is like a marriage: due diligence.
If you've got some $$$ and/or can do DIY, look into wood/oil furnaces or wood boilers such as Tarm.

Wood stoves:

1. Be sure you have the wood supply set up. It's a wood stove.

2. With your partner ( mandatory ) visit as many dealers you can. Play with the stoves: loading, ash handling, maintenance, and open and close everything. 

3. IF cast iron, spend extra to get the porcelain; easy to keep clean and looking nice. That stove will be a center piece for years. Remember, the stove will be where you spend the most time.

4. When you've decided on the wood beast, ASK about problems and for references of those who have used the stove for > a year.

5. REAL warranty: manufacturer, dealer, who and how IF serious problems come up.

6. Installation and flue (if needed) WILL be at least the cost of the stove. References and cost.

And read up on hearthnet evaluations and owners' comments on the stove.


----------



## Rickochet (Sep 19, 2010)

Much good advice has been given. One of the most important is to find a reputable, reliable dealer who will help you assess your needs. I purchased a Napoleon 1900 and have no regrets. I would buy another one today.

http://www.napoleonfireplaces.com/Stoves/stoves_wood/stoves_wood.html


----------



## Somewood_guy (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a soapstone stove, and it's amazing. It really flattens out the hold/cold cycles. It never gets too hot that you can't touch it (doesn't get hotter than 200 degrees), will still be holding heat after 24 hrs, and really cranks.

http://www.soapstone-woodstove.com/palisadium_wood_stove.html

I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pacific Energy here too.*

For an EPA STOVE,its awesome.

I'd still rather have a old Fisher or Allnighter though.


----------



## USMC0802 (Sep 20, 2010)

Somewood_guy said:


> I have a soapstone stove, and it's amazing. It really flattens out the hold/cold cycles. It never gets too hot that you can't touch it (doesn't get hotter than 200 degrees), will still be holding heat after 24 hrs, and really cranks.
> 
> http://www.soapstone-woodstove.com/palisadium_wood_stove.html
> 
> I couldn't be happier with it.



Are you burning your stove hot enough to really get the heat out of it if it only ever reaches 200 degrees? Everything I'm reading about soapstone is that the ideal temp range for heating the house is 350*-550*. I can't see how 200* is sufficient to heat anything other than the room the stove is in.

I'm not saying you're wrong, not at all, as this winter will be my first with a soapstone stove, I'm just saying your post is contradictory to everything I've been reading elsewhere.


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 20, 2010)

Burger King Princess....never look back....


of course thats suppose to be Blaze King not burger King...:blush:


----------



## 802climber (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the good advice! Much appreciated.



WetBehindtheEar said:


> Where in South Central WI are you? I'm in Madison and purchased my Hearthstone insert (LOVE IT!) from Top Hat in Madison. They've got a second showroom in Baraboo, which is where their main warehouse is located.
> 
> Decent guys to work with - they were happy to let me buy and do the install on my own but I had a lot of things worked out before I talked to them so they knew I wasn't going to burn my house down.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Going to be located 30 min west of madison. So yes looking for good dealer in that area. Would look into indoor or outdoor wood burning furnace but we really want to go the wood stove in the living room heats the whole house route, with oil heat as backup only. Could see tying in a small stove in our upstairs bedroom if necessary but probably won't be. Looking for traditional cast iron look, not too glitzy looking though, with modern air tight efficiency/function. Haven't done much research yet.


----------



## slofr8 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm heating 1550 sq." in northern Maine with a Hearthstone Heritage that I really like. This will be my 3rd year. I'll let the stove temp get up to 400 to 500 when it's cold out. Not saying that any other stove could not do it but I burn a lot of Aspen. It burns hot and fast but the mass of this stove slowly absorbs and releases the heat. There is a learning curve tho. In the fall/spring fires are made ahead of time to allow the stove to get to temp.
There are a couple of things that I don't care for however. 
1- I don't use the ash box to clean the stove. I find it easier to shovel it out. I'll have to experiment more.
2- I can't use the front door. I only open it to clean the glass as ash seems to accumulate on the edge and falls out every time the door is open. Thankfully it has a side door that I use.
Over all I love it.
Good luck.
Dan.


----------



## 802climber (Sep 28, 2010)

*uh oh...*

Can someone explain to me the term "EPA Stove" and how this affects me trying to buy a new stove? Just from working on saws and trucks seeing "EPA" gives me an instant headache. What do I need to know about this?

Thanks.


----------



## USMC0802 (Sep 28, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> Can someone explain to me the term "EPA Stove" and how this affects me trying to buy a new stove? Just from working on saws and trucks seeing "EPA" gives me an instant headache. What do I need to know about this?
> 
> Thanks.



It's basically a restriction on stoves forcing them to be efficient based on the amount of particulate coming out of the chimney on an hourly basis. There's more to it, but any new stove must meet the regulations. I don't think there's anything extra on your part to do. We just bought one in July and basically paid for it and had it installed and that's it.


----------



## 802climber (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah.. It will be a new installation. Start to finish.
Looking at United Brick & Fireplace and Top Hat both out of Madison area.

United has Vermont Castings, Regency and Hampton.

Top Hat has Hearthstone, Lopi, Jotul, etc.

I guess we will visit both and check out the stoves...

So the only option for buying new from dealers nowadays is EPA stoves? But it doesn't really matter though, huh?


----------



## USMC0802 (Oct 14, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> So the only option for buying new from dealers nowadays is EPA stoves? But it doesn't really matter though, huh?



That's what the dealers around here told us.

Some things to consider in your decision making process:
material - cast, steel, or stone
loading - side, front, top or combination of them
catalytic vs non-catalytic

Depending on where you want to put the stove and how your hearth is constructed, that will help you figure out your tolerances for needing a heat shield, single/double wall pipe, etc...


----------



## lopro (Oct 14, 2010)

I really like Morso ( www.morso.com )

IMO, they have some of the best looking contemporary stoves. They really crank too. The Danes know how to party.


----------



## mama (Oct 17, 2010)

*stove*

I've been using a earth stove that's at least 28 years old it has a bi metal air control. I don't believe they make these anymore. with good seasoned oak or almond it will hold a fire all night and through the next day.


----------



## Somewood_guy (Oct 18, 2010)

USMC0802 said:


> Are you burning your stove hot enough to really get the heat out of it if it only ever reaches 200 degrees? Everything I'm reading about soapstone is that the ideal temp range for heating the house is 350*-550*. I can't see how 200* is sufficient to heat anything other than the room the stove is in.
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong, not at all, as this winter will be my first with a soapstone stove, I'm just saying your post is contradictory to everything I've been reading elsewhere.



That's the exterior temperature of the stone. Even when it's full-blaze, you can still put your hands (heck, I even use it as a warming tray for food and coffee) on it. Sorry for the confusion. I burn it hot, but it doesn't have an internal thermometer.


----------



## USMC0802 (Oct 18, 2010)

Somewood_guy said:


> That's the exterior temperature of the stone. Even when it's full-blaze, you can still put your hands (heck, I even use it as a warming tray for food and coffee) on it. Sorry for the confusion. I burn it hot, but it doesn't have an internal thermometer.



I understand, but my stove isn't burning nearly as hot as it's capable of and the surface temp is at 400*. I'm not touching that. My stove is about 500 lbs, and if you've got one of those that's 1500+, I could see it not ever getting that hot, but I don't see how a 200* surface temp provides enough heat to warm the air anywhere other than than the room it's in. I intend to heat the entire house with my stove. I don't have an internal thermometer other than flue probe, and that's usually between 600-800*.


----------



## k9lwt (Oct 18, 2010)

I grew up with Jotul's and have always had good luck with them. They are well built and have brought us years of great burning. They are a little more money, but you get what you pay for...

We bought a Jotul Rockland last year and it's great. I plan on shutting down the heat for the season and completely heating the house with the stove. With the fans on high and the stove cranking, it heats our 2,300 s/f house comfortably. The house is only two years old and is well insulated.


----------



## Chip_365 (Oct 18, 2010)

Blaze King - Princess or King Model, model / size depends on size of house & how cold your winter is. Things I like: long burn times, EXCELLENT heat control / thermostat, very clean burning which means less wood can be used as it gets the max heat possible out of wood & smoke, uses far less wood than friends with other stoves in smaller houses, DEEP fire box & firebox sits 6 inches below door level, not stupidly AT door level like many / most stoves.


----------



## Somewood_guy (Oct 19, 2010)

USMC0802 said:


> I understand, but my stove isn't burning nearly as hot as it's capable of and the surface temp is at 400*. I'm not touching that. My stove is about 500 lbs, and if you've got one of those that's 1500+, I could see it not ever getting that hot, but I don't see how a 200* surface temp provides enough heat to warm the air anywhere other than than the room it's in. I intend to heat the entire house with my stove. I don't have an internal thermometer other than flue probe, and that's usually between 600-800*.



Oh, this thing CRANKS, trust me. It has these top vents that let the air out. The pictures don't really show that. The soapstone is 1380 lbs, and the insert is 250lbs. The stone flattens the curve out of the heat cycle if that makes any sense, and it radiates the heat after much longer. It provides radiant heat as well as convection heat.

This is from their site:

Our soapstone wood stove benefits include:

1. Soapstone woods stoves provide the most comfortable radiant heat. Conventional wood stoves, made from steel and /or cast iron, sometimes lined with thin soapstone tiles, will not provide the heat a real soapstone stove will; instead they will heat by convection, which literally means burning the air and creating a very uncomfortable heat which creates dry skin, runny noses, etc.

2. Our stoves provide even and consistent heat over a longer period of time when compared to conventional wood stoves. The soapstone stove works like a battery, you burn wood for 3 hours, the energy is stored in the thick soapstone slabs then evenly distributed over a period of about 20 hours(depending on house insulation) after the fire is out. The wood burns in the firebox, then it travels up and down through the inner channels of the stove, heating the outside stones and storing the energy.

3. The soapstone does not overheat because the material is 2 3/8" thick and is actually touchable.

4. Unlike other heaters that use thinner soapstone inside the firebox, all our heaters are manufactured with 60mm(2 3/8") thick soapstone inside and outside, improving the heat storage and capacity of the unit.

5. Our Warme24 heaters, are environment friendly because of the additional two secondary air flows to our firebox, un-ignited gases are burnt before exiting.


----------



## Phil_Marino (Oct 19, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> Yeah.. It will be a new installation. Start to finish.
> Looking at United Brick & Fireplace and Top Hat both out of Madison area.
> 
> United has Vermont Castings, Regency and Hampton.
> ...



It does matter - an EPA stove will be more efficient ( use less wood to produce the same heat) and produce less pollutants. 

So, if you want a stove that's less efficient, needs more wood, is smokier, and needs the chimney cleaned out more often, you'll have to get an old stove that's not EPA certified.

Phil


----------



## 802climber (Oct 26, 2010)

OK thanks for the info.

Any opinions on these brands or the two dealers I listed? Or other dealers to look at?
At this point we are planning on just going to these two dealers and looking at stoves and just picking a dealer as a first step. We just moved in here a week ago. I've got to be out cutting firewood not looking at stoves.



dieseldirt said:


> Yeah.. It will be a new installation. Start to finish.
> Looking at United Brick & Fireplace and Top Hat both out of Madison area.
> 
> United has Vermont Castings, Regency and Hampton.
> ...


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 26, 2010)

We have been very happy with this Jotul Oslo, heats the main level and basement very well. That's about 1500 sq ft per level. The house has new windows and is well insulated.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 26, 2010)

Yup. Great stove once you get the hang of setting the draft. I have the same one but I used a double wall pipe to the thimble.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 26, 2010)

Big A+ for Jotul. We love ours!


----------



## oldmar (Oct 26, 2010)

Got a Jotul 602, and a Jotul 118 as well. Wouldn't trade them for anything. 118 is a 1940 design, cast 1975, and burns 76% efficient on good wood. It'll go 10 hours easy on 24" logs, and will run all winter without ever going cold. Rake the coals forward, add wood, repeat. Be careful not to get one with with cracked castings- Jotuls can be overfired quite a bit, and the interior heat plates will take the beating, but chronic cranking will eventually bust the castings. For my (scarce) dollars, the finest stoves ever produced. 

Morsos rock too.


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I hadn't heard of them until I met a dealer. He said there's none finer, and he sells almost all of the brands, like filson, you might as well have the best. I don't know if there better than the others, but they are a very good stove.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 26, 2010)

oldmar said:


> Got a Jotul 602, and a Jotul 118 as well. Wouldn't trade them for anything. 118 is a 1940 design, cast 1975, and burns 76% efficient on good wood. It'll go 10 hours easy on 24" logs, and will run all winter without ever going cold. Rake the coals forward, add wood, repeat. Be careful not to get one with with cracked castings- Jotuls can be overfired quite a bit, and the interior heat plates will take the beating, but chronic cranking will eventually bust the castings. For my (scarce) dollars, the finest stoves ever produced.
> 
> Morsos rock too.



We have a Jotul 118 also and love it!!!


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Oct 29, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> OK thanks for the info.
> 
> Any opinions on these brands or the two dealers I listed? Or other dealers to look at?
> At this point we are planning on just going to these two dealers and looking at stoves and just picking a dealer as a first step. We just moved in here a week ago. I've got to be out cutting firewood not looking at stoves.



I really liked TopHat for their willingness to work with me in a non-standard way. 

There is another supplier across town who wouldn't do business with me because he wanted to sell me a certain brand of insert - I guess he just didn't want my $3500... 

I'm a huge Hearthstone fan but, as you've read here, many people are very loyal to Jotul. 

BTW, I just realized from a work colleague that Jotul is pronounced "Yo-tull" or "Yodel" not "Joe-tool". You would think with all of the Germans and Norwegians here in WI (and being mostly auf Deutsch myself) I would have known that... 

Also, look around here:http://madison.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=165&subAreaID=&query=wood+stove&catAbb=sss


----------



## Dok (Oct 29, 2010)

Something to look into that I haven't seen mentioned is clearances and how big the hearth has to be. Some larger stoves require 24" clearances behind the stove and typically 16" in front. Smaller stoves with heat shields can be as close as 6" to the back wall. That makes a big difference in the size of the hearth. 

We love our Quadrafire Cumberland Gap. It is basically a welded plate stove with cast iron cladding. Sealed like plate, looks like cast. Really though, I haven't seen a bad stove. It's the little personal preference things that make all the difference. Do you prefer top load? Side load? Want a square box or rectangular? Ash tray? 

What ever you get, post some pics so we can see!
Dok


----------



## 802climber (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah we are probably going with Top Hat although their quote just came in pretty high at about 5600 installed for the Jotul Castine (one smaller than the black bear) or they've suggested the enerzone 2.3 (?) to save a couple hundred bucks....
My vote is for the Jotul. Anybody know about Enerzone?


----------



## woodguy105 (Nov 12, 2010)

roundhouse said:


> Anything Lopi makes will put out good heat, we've used ours as a primary heat source for 10+ years, not as pretty as the vermont Castings though.



:agree2:

We've been heating with a Lopi Answer 9 years now it's one of the smaller units, first in a 2 story 900 sq. ft. 2 bedroom. Now we have it in the great room of our 2,300 sq. ft. drafty farm house. Keeps half the house nice and the other side we sleep under a pile of blankets (love it).

The Endevor is a great stove with nice cook top, bypass for when your loading and a bigger box. The blowers are great if it gets really cold out.
Good Luck! Lot's of nice stoves out there.

http://www.travisindustries.com/


----------



## wendell (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry to be late to the party. I just bought a Oslo from Top Hat and really liked working with Gary there. Do Not buy a Vermont Castings!

Other good dealers (and I'm leaving out the one on Watts Rd. since they have Quadrafire steel stoves which are good since you said yo like cast). There is a really good dealer out in Highland so a little further west than you. Also a good dealer in rural Cambridge that sells Morso (excellent stoves!) and a good guy in Ft. Atkinson that sells Jotul and Pacific Energy. PM me if you want any more info.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 13, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> Yeah we are probably going with Top Hat although their quote just came in pretty high at about 5600 installed for the Jotul Castine (one smaller than the black bear) or they've suggested the enerzone 2.3 (?) to save a couple hundred bucks....
> My vote is for the Jotul. Anybody know about Enerzone?



What are they doing for $5600.00? Are they lining your chimney with stainless steel too or just a straight install?


----------



## mat60 (Oct 6, 2018)

Good thread. Im thinking the new EPA woodstoves will not burn green wood. Shure would like to replace my Hot blast with something more efficient.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 6, 2018)

This thread reminded me I need to replace the shop stove. I noticed at the end of last year it had a hole in the side. It's an old cast potbelly so tonight I went out there and took a hammer to it and just a few wacks and she was in pieces. Loaded it in the wheelbarrow and hauled it to the scrap pile. Guess I'm gonna need a new/used one if I wanna stay warm in the shop this winter.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Oct 7, 2018)

I have heated with a wood furnace a Lopi and a Jotul. I am a Jotul guy for life. I loved that stove, I found a steal on mine but they are expensive and the quality is obvious! I regret selling it. They are very pretty stoves and make a nice center piece to your room. Buy one and you won’t regret it


----------



## milkman (Oct 7, 2018)

roundhouse said:


> Oh yeah, didnt think about that, the ash drawer saves a lot of work.
> And you can empty the ashes without waiting for the fire to burn out and the stove to cool down and get dust everywhere in your house when you scoop the ashes out..



Ashes and dust everywhere is the very reason that I'll not have a stove without grate and ash pan that I can empty without interfering with the fire. If i ever replace what I've got, it will be the Jotul 500 no matter the cost.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 7, 2018)

sawjunky23 said:


> I have heated with a wood furnace a Lopi and a Jotul. *I am a Jotul guy for life.* I loved that stove, I found a steal on mine but they are expensive and the quality is obvious! I regret selling it. They are very pretty stoves and make a nice center piece to your room. Buy one and you won’t regret it



^This happened to me^


----------



## wendell (Oct 7, 2018)

I have to acknowledge the guy who just resurrected an 8 year old thread. LOL


----------



## v8titan (Oct 7, 2018)

+1 on the Jotul Oslo. This will be year 14 for me on that stove......Looks and works great.


----------



## mat60 (Oct 7, 2018)

I should have said great old thread.


wendell said:


> I have to acknowledge the guy who just resurrected an 8 year old thread. LOL


----------

